# Some Nice Machines for Sale



## bill70j (Dec 20, 2018)

Not sure if this is for the entire shop, or if the seller will go piecemeal


----------



## dlane (Dec 20, 2018)

Link takes me to some yahoo page wanting me to sign in.


----------



## bill70j (Dec 20, 2018)

dlane said:


> Link takes me to some yahoo page wanting me to sign in.


Thanks dlane.  I screwed up - and just fixed it.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice.
What kind of a tool holder is that on the Caddy?


----------



## dlane (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice equipment, wish prices were there.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank goodness it's in CA. 
The equipment appears to be in excellent condition.
and then there's this:
"Hundreds of pounds of raw metal stock; Aluminum, Brass, Stainless Steel, Steel ....."


----------



## talvare (Dec 21, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Nice.
> What kind of a tool holder is that on the Caddy?



KDK

Ted


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 21, 2018)

Drool...


----------

